# Portable Scanner



## Amit Yaron (Aug 13, 2017)

Does anybody use one?
I consider getting myself one and transferring files instead of using XSANE.
Is it that easy?


----------



## aragats (Aug 13, 2017)

VuPoint stores files on an SD card. The scanner itself appears as a mass storage device when plugged in a USB port.
It's pretty easy to use if you scan few pages at once.


----------

